# Ноты+midi+демо (без запросов)



## vk2007 (27 Янв 2014)

Файлообменник комплектами ноты+миди+демо...
Без обсуждения!

Snoopy


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Июн 2014)

Для всех коллег: *Snoopy*


----------



## vk2007 (20 Ноя 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (21 Ноя 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (25 Ноя 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (26 Ноя 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (27 Ноя 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Ноя 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (1 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (2 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (3 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (8 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (10 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (11 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (12 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (25 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (26 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (29 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (30 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Дек 2014)

Уважаемые,vk2007 и Иван Карпович,по содержанию и значимости выложенного материала - просто нет слов,на все случаи можно найти все,конечно желательно продолжение работы Ваших институтов,новых творческих успехов в Новом году ! Здоровья - настроя в труде, а vk2007 скорейшего и полного выздоровления и конечно прекрасная мелодия от моего любимого маэстро и композитора Андре Константино и мне кажеться, что Серена понравиться Вам и всем коллегам форума, с Новым Годом еще раз!! Всем добра и удачи. Игорь.


----------



## vk2007 (31 Дек 2014)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Янв 2015)

Уважаемые,коллеги,вот этот простой и красивый вальс часто звучит на радио GoldAccordion(а),в исполнении ,будет доступен и начинающим,(-) у меня ,к сожалению,нет,но его можно подобрать на ( ВKM),а может и Иван Карпович сможет помочь. . С Рождеством Христовым !


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Фев 2015)

Все-таки удалось загрузить на форум вальс ("Valse pour Jeanette"Tonny Eyck) ccылка( просмотр в ютубе (( http://youtu.be/ejIEsnkvLWY )), пожалуйста доступно для всех.В разделе минусовки, администратора прошу удалить сообщения № 906,№907,№908 от 5.02.2015,стр 61.


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Мар 2015)

Мелодия выходного дня[youtube= [URL='http://youtu.be/EM8KVXEFsWQ']http://youtu.be/EM8KVXEFsWQ[/URL]] и хорошего настроения


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Май 2015)

Иван Карпович,а вот,чисто случайно,  cегодня встретилась  итал.основа (Occhi Neri ) в архивах знаменит.оркестра "Багутти" и предлагаеться для руководства  5  вариантиков,  -  в (учебных) целях данный материал должен-бы быть полезен и интересен  нашим клавишникам как-бы глазами,вернее ушами итальянcких коллег.Взгляните, пожалуйста.                С   уважением   и   признательностью    -    Kosthenko


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Май 2015)

На Ваш суд.


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Май 2015)

Тогда, пожалуйста, еще один  такой-же  из этой серии,играйте на здоровье.


----------



## Genius (19 Май 2015)

Вальс (RICORDO Carlo Venturi), к сообщению №№5,6 от 19.04.2015, раздел (Педагогика, тема (Вальс-мюзетт)


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Май 2015)

Пожалуйста к ссылке  (((   https://youtube.com/watch?v=GQMTsMKELE0 Tonnerre de musette  )), вальс ( Tonnere De Muzette,автор Yvette Horner),к сообщен.№3 от1.04.2015,раздел (Педагогики,тема (Вальс-мюзет),автор Lelikbolik/ С уважением    -        Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Май 2015)

Genius/ писал:


> Вальс (RICORDO Carlo Venturi), к сообщению №№5,6 от 19.04.2015, раздел (Педагогика, тема (Вальс-мюзетт)Коллеги


Коллеги, при редактировании своего сообщения №76. от 19.05.2015 вероятно  Genius, ошибочно удалил(+)и ноты вальса (RICORDO Carlo Venturi).Восстанавливаю своим сообщением ошибочно удаленные файлы к сообщению №76.В буклете вальс на странице  восемь.Kosthenko


----------



## Kosthenko (22 Май 2015)

Пожалуйста,вот знаменитый вальс *Jeanette *Gus Viseur/Ccылка в инете  ((  https://youtu.be/6GA8oQjhYd0  ))


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Май 2015)

Полька* *(* Franca C)M.Marcheselli.*


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Июн 2015)

Играйте на здоровье.


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Июн 2015)

Франц.вальс *Boite A Frissons *авторы*:Jo Privat,M.Larcange*, прислан Stefan(Румыния),на мой взгляд  - освещена довольно приятная тема,может кому еще тоже понравиться.


----------



## Alexgal (6 Июн 2015)

Kosthenko писал:


> на мой вгляд  - освещена довольно приятная тема


чудесная вещица, спасибо!


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Июн 2015)

Поклонникам  франц.мюзетта,* Musette De France  *авторы: Jean Harduin,Marc Provance


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Июн 2015)

Вальс *Ia Cansine*  авторы:  C.Kaeser,A.Cansine


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Июл 2015)

Техническое произведение  *Atlantic - Express,*  автор Henri Coene   и   несколько вариантов исполнения,ccылки в ютубе  1 - ((  https://youtu.be/kVhB838w4zs  )),   2 - ((  https://youtu.be/tHXWGXva4II  )),  3 - ((  https://youtu.be/HtNsLS8-L-I  ))


----------



## Genius (16 Июл 2015)

*Jo Privat &amp; Auguste l'Hotellier - Nuit Blanche (Valse)*


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Июл 2015)

Сборник  25 франц.вальсов(Presentent  25 valses de Pepertoire)авторы Colombo,Verschueren,Denoux и другие.


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Июл 2015)

Сборник, 18 произведений(Passo,vals,tango,fox,cha-cha- cha)Franse,авторы Verschuren,E/Carara,E/Basile и другие


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Июл 2015)

Подборка из инета встретившихся произведений великой Edit Piaf,( по просьбе пользователей  нашего форума и дружественного Bkm)


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Авг 2015)

Очаровательная  и  многими любимая,композитор и исполнитель   Alexandra Paris.Ноты ее произведений на форуме искали  многие , а мне вот встретился в инете   ее такой сборник.С уважением   -  Kosthenko/


----------



## Genius (5 Авг 2015)

Проверенная временем Мелодия из кино фильма "Доктор Живаго", возможно, прежде всего подойдёт для начинающих музыкантов (и их учителей).


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Авг 2015)

Легенький вальс ( *Notte   D ' Addio),*авторы* A.Budriesi,L.Lipparini*


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Сен 2015)

Поклонникам  -  *Eric*(а)* Bouvelle* - сборник (10 произведений).С уважением  -   Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (16 Сен 2015)

*ALAIN MUSICHINI *- сборник(10 произведений)


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Сен 2015)

*Сборник - №5 (35 вальсов,M.Azzola,J.Privat,J.Kolombo,Т.Muren,C.Di Duca,A.Lassagne и другие )*


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Дек 2015)

Рекомендую взглянуть  и проиграть, в восточном издании  - много просто отличных,на мой взгляд,европейских произведений,да и учебник может быть применим с пользой.  С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Янв 2016)

*NOSTALGIQUA  (valse),* авторы:  *T.BONNEFOUS / J.RICHARD / P.Y LOMBARD*


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Янв 2016)

Сборник  *Louis Armstrong*


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (8 Янв 2016)

Kosthenko (07.01.2016, 17:31) писал:


> А содержание для народа было-бы кстати


 По крайней мере название сборника можно перевести: Popular modern accordion album


----------



## Kosthenko (22 Янв 2016)

Сборник с аранжировками Wolmer Betrami


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Янв 2016)

Прекрасная подборка (12 произведений) в сборничке знаменитой и многими любимой и почитаемой в музыкальном мире  * Yvette Horner*


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Фев 2016)

*UN ATTIMO A* *PARIGI*(VALS)* * *автор:** *CARLO VENTURI
Cсылка  на видео ( https://youtu.be/wJem-AtWBp0 ) исполнение   MASSIMO BUDRIESI ALLA FISARMONICA MEMORIAL памяти C.VENTURI,2011г.


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Фев 2016)

*MAGICO  FOX* (фокстрот)  Musica di:  *GUERRA-GUIDI *(Для начинающих играть под минус )


----------



## ilya-bayan. (28 Фев 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> *MAGICO  FOX* (фокстрот)  Musica di:  *GUERRA-GUIDI *(Для начинающих играть под минус )
> 
> Очень красивая музыка, не смогли бы вы отправить мне эти ноты для баяна?


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Мар 2016)

*Musette Gitane  *( valse moderne ) musigue:  *Line Trebor,Fabrice Winkel.*


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Мар 2016)

*



VALSE DE  NIGLOS *(вальс)*    musig *:* G.MALHA,J.DAVON.*
Ccылки к видео в ютюбе (( https://youtu.be/3qC_krdCm5o ),(https://youtu.be/S_1q7Q5DX78 )),(https://youtu.be/gNJ-go9BA78 )).


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Мар 2016)

*Cielo Parigino  ( vals )   *  aвтор: A. Zoboli


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Апр 2016)

*AUTUNNO PARIGINI*  автор : S. CAMILLERI - W. ISABEL


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Апр 2016)

*TORRE  EIFFEL*  (vals) авторы: Carlota Sera,Vincenzo Sera


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Апр 2016)

Предлагаеться использовать в учебных целях при игре под минус                      *CUMBIA IMPERIALE*    авторы:   R. DE ROSSI - S. CUPELLARO


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Май 2016)

*  Dolor* (танго)   автор:   Leonildo  MARCHESELLI


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Май 2016)

*     VALZER DEL CUORE*  (вальс)  aвторы:  *GIUSEPPE ZAFFIRI,DOMENICO SURACE                 *исполнение(mp3) итальянского виртуоза *DEVIDE SELVI*


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Май 2016)

В разделе *Минусовок*  в сообщен.№ 1155 от 23.05.2016 *saranine  пишет*: - Здравствуйте! Ищу ноты Е. Дербенко Фестиваль! Если можно на почту [email protected] А можно здесь выложить, то вообще было бы хорошо! Спасибо за ранее!                                                                                              *мой  ответ:* Ввиду отсутствия (-) и наличия только нот,произведений:* Фестиваль Е.Дербенко* (для 1-го.инструмента) и по личной просьбе   *zhyh  -    Сонатинa1, Е.Дербенко( *какая есть у меня*)* выкладываю в  этом разделе.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## saranine (30 Май 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> В разделе *Минусовок*  в сообщен.№ 1155 от 23.05.2016 *saranine  пишет*: - Здравствуйте! Ищу ноты Е. Дербенко Фестиваль! Если можно на почту [email protected] А можно здесь выложить, то вообще было бы хорошо! Спасибо за ранее!                                                                                              *мой  ответ:* Ввиду отсутствия (-) и наличия только нот,произведений:* Фестиваль Е.Дербенко* (для 1-го.инструмента) и по личной просьбе   *zhyh  -    Сонатинa1, Е.Дербенко( *какая есть у меня*)* выкладываю в  этом разделе.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/
> 
> Добавляю минус Фестиваля!


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Май 2016)

В разделе Минусовок,*Pokrovlad *написал: Уважаемые форумчане!Скажите кто знает,существуют ли ноты и минусы шоу-дуэта братьев Бондаренко.Спасибо                                                               *Мой ответ:* Выкладываю *миди* файлы дуэта *братьев Бондаренко* произведений:*Новогодняя* и *Звездный берег*.Получить ноты с  файлов миди  - особого труда не составляет и минусок простенький осилить можно самостоятельно.С наилучшими пожеланиями  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Июн 2016)

*АMERICA*   (FOX)     авторы:  *H Gualdi - R. ALLODOLI*
В архиве (+demo,mp3/midi/ноты Pdf)


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Июн 2016)

*FOXLAND*    ( Fox )  авторы: *OLLIVIER  PLISSON, СLAUDE  CANAL/   *Актив.ссылка на сайт  *OLLIVIER  PLISSON в *разделе* ПОЛЕЗ.ССЫЛКИ для МУЗЫКАНТОВ*.* *


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Июн 2016)

*BLU MELODY* (Slow Fox) Musica: di *F. DE DIEGO - R. ZORZO. *                          В архиве полный комплект.


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Июн 2016)

Kosthenko/" width="470" height="353" frameborder="0"[B написал(а):


> Уважаемые коллеги!С праздником Весны!Новых творческих успехов и вдохновений!Здоровья!&lt;[/B]/b Сегодня день рождения (по алфавит.) Глен Миллера(1904) и Фридерика Шопена(1810).Не грешно и вспомнить...    С уважением     -       Kosthenko/*                                                Дополнение  к данной теме:   Сборник  ФЕДЕРИКА ШОПЕНА  (Избранные пьесы в переложении для баяна).Издательство : Музыка 1964  Москва -Ленинград.
> *


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Июн 2016)

*MERENGUE LOCOS  * (Allegro, tico) аранж:*F. VARESI - G. MARINO - S. CUPELLARO*(альбом * АРОМАТ АРГЕНТИНЫ*)


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Июл 2016)

Kosthenko/ писал:


> Kosthenko/" width="470" height="353" frameborder="0"[B написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Уважаемые коллеги!С праздником Весны!Новых творческих успехов и вдохновений!Здоровья!&lt;[/B]/b Сегодня день рождения (по алфавит.) Глен Миллера(1904) и Фридерика Шопена(1810).Не грешно и вспомнить...    С уважением     -       Kosthenko/*                                                Дополнение  к данной теме:   Сборник  ФЕДЕРИКА ШОПЕНА  (Избранные пьесы в переложении для баяна).Издательство : Музыка 1964  Москва -Ленинград.
> ...


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Июл 2016)

* FESTIVA   *(valse)  авторы:  *Alberto GARZIA* - *Bruno BOUILLEZ* - *Catherine PRUD' HOMME*
(*Сайт Alberto GARZIA * ((  (( http://albertogarzia.com/index.php/compositions  ))
*Ссылка* на видео в *ЮТЮБЕ*:Композитор- исполнит. *Catherine PRUD' HOMME*  (( https://youtu.be/xsCTQ1q0fZM ))


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Июл 2016)

*ADELANTE * ( Bachatango)   Musica: di *A. Marangoni - R. Giardini - S. Franchi - R- Franchi*,     в архиве+,-,Pdf)


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Июл 2016)

*BOULEVARD DE L'ACCORDEON * (Valse)  aвтор:  *Nicolas Sebastien Perrin*


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Авг 2016)

*CARMEN* (CHA CHA CHA) автор: *E. Ballotta*


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Авг 2016)

Из  публикаций  (*Nev  muzette*) *  Richard Galliano*  ( vals)  *Perle*


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Авг 2016)

Из архивных материалов:  *PRINCESSE-ACCORDION * (valse) автор: *ROGER  DUFAS* в исполнении *DOMINIGUE PAAST.*
Ссылки в ютюбе:1)  -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtPDp3ixvTM&amp;list=PL317F6FAE2DD29D7F&amp;index

=50 
2)  -  https://youtu.be/g_1X3dFjt4U                                               Примечание:( из репертуара Andre Verchuren)


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Авг 2016)

*NOTTE  GALDA *  (FOX)      авторы:   *F. PEDRIERI - M.COCCHI*.


----------



## vk2007 (16 Авг 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Авг 2016)

*        PUERTO  RICO *(tango Argentino) musica  di   *L BURAN*


----------



## vk2007 (25 Авг 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Авг 2016)

*PARIGI* (valser)  aвторы:   *A. DI LENOLA - C. BORGHESI*


----------



## vk2007 (31 Авг 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (6 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (8 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (9 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (12 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (12 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (12 Сен 2016)

Удалено...


----------



## vk2007 (12 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Genius (19 Сен 2016)

Вальс *SOGNO PROIBITO*. Музыка P. Fantini


----------



## vk2007 (20 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (20 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (20 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (21 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (21 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (21 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Andrey Z. (23 Сен 2016)

Два исполнения с Ютуба
Sogno proibito - GIANNI VALMORI
Sogno proibito valzer - MASSIMO FABIANI.mp3


----------



## Andrey Z. (23 Сен 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> *CARMEN* (CHA CHA CHA) автор: *E. Ballotta*


Полный плюс *CARMEN* (CHA CHA CHA)


----------



## vk2007 (27 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (27 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (27 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (27 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Сен 2016)

* Leon  *(tango) *  *musica di:*  Ceccarini F.*


----------



## vk2007 (30 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (30 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (30 Сен 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Окт 2016)

* Pedro* (tango)    de music:  *L.BURAN*


----------



## vk2007 (2 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Окт 2016)

*       ROMANTICO TANGO *     авторы: *R. DE ROSSI- S.CUPELLARO*


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Окт 2016)

*SACREE SAMBA  * авторы:* J.HARDUIN,A.TRICOT*


----------



## vk2007 (7 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Окт 2016)

*BALLERINO*  (Valzer ) muzica di:  *V.SERRA,P.BINI*


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Окт 2016)

*GAGLIARDI*  (valzer)    music:  *A.SOBOLI*


----------



## vk2007 (13 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (14 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (14 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Окт 2016)

*        ANIMA*    (Beguine)   music di:  *V.ZUCCARINI,M.TOPO*


----------



## Andrey Z. (18 Окт 2016)

vk2007 писал:


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Окт 2016)

*ACCORDEON   TZIGANE*  muzica di: *FRANZ ROLAND.E.Ch.DEMAELE/*


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Окт 2016)

*Lunatica*   (Polka)   musica di:  *M.RESTELLI,G.SPINELLI*


----------



## vk2007 (26 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (27 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (27 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Окт 2016)

*Musetta

*


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Окт 2016)

*Folklore
*


----------



## vk2007 (31 Окт 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (3 Ноя 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (7 Ноя 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (9 Ноя 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Ноя 2016)

К сообщ.№1107 от 12.03.2016г(раздел минусовок - автор *AKKO * *MEN*),ссылка: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-74.html     . ...предлагаю для изготовления *своего минуса* к произведению  A.Astier ( La Tempete) *midi файл:*


----------



## Andrey Z. (11 Ноя 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> A.Astier ( La Tempete) *midi файл:*


Андре Астьер - La Tempete (работа Михаила Оберюхтина)


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Ноя 2016)

arangi ("Kosthenko писал: A.Astier/"Kosthenko писал: A.Astier ( La Tempete) [B написал(а):


> midi файл:&lt;[/B]/b
> Андре Астьер - La Tempete (работа Михаила Оберюхтина)
> Да,это труд композитора и аранжировщика *Михаила Оберюхтина*,дай Бог ему здоровья и благополучной реализации своих творческих планов,в личной переписке(несколько лет назад) он поделился со мной  многими своими работами и другими архив.материалами.Кстати он тоже зарегистрирован у нас на форуме,посещает его и много имееться публикаций на наших страницах Золотого Аккордиона,за что ему   *  огромное и отдельное спасибо!   *            А сегодня  на Ваш суд,  уважаемые коллеги для начинающих и не только  -   грациозный вальсок   *Un Toscano a Parigi *musica di:  *L.Polodori,F.Ceccarini.*Модератор нотного,муз.  итал.издат.(*Novalis)*. Кристина  любезно предложила ознакомиться с творчеством ее брата,тоже замечательного композитора *Lorenzo **Polidori*.Правда? минуса не оказалось,a для творческих пользователей,на сайте Bagutti.it,удалось  до скачать midi.я его запаковал  здесь в zip/ C уважением - Kosthenko/
> * *


----------



## vk2007 (13 Ноя 2016)

Удалено


----------



## ivankarpovich (13 Ноя 2016)

Kosthenko (12.11.2016, 05:42) писал:


> А сегодня на Ваш суд, уважаемые коллеги для начинающих и не только - грациозный вальсок Un Toscano a Parigi musica di: L.Polodori,F.Ceccarini.Модератор нотного,муз. итал.издат.(Novalis). Кристина любезно предложила ознакомиться с творчеством ее брата,тоже замечательного композитора Lorenzo Polidori.Правда? минуса не оказалось


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Ноя 2016)

Kosthenko/"[B написал(а):


> АMERICA&lt;[/B]/b   (FOX)     авторы:  *H Gualdi - R. ALLODOLI*
> В архиве (+demo,mp3/midi/ноты Pdf)
> 
> Ссылка на сайт: http://www.demaraedizioni.com/catalogo]                          Дополняю автора H.Gualdi произведением*  Tango Amaro**  *авторы:*  H.Gualdi,R.Passarini.                 *Примечание: в архиве запаковано(+.-,2Pdf,midi)


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Ноя 2016)

Два  однотип.замечательных,на мой взгляд, танго. *                            BANDO MI CORAZON* (tango)  Musique de:* Eric BOUVELLE.*
*TANGO ESTRELLADO*(tango)  Musique de:* Eric BOUVELLE,Louis CORCHIA.*               ПримечаниеВ обеих архивах запакованы demo+,- и ноты в формате Pdf)


----------



## vk2007 (17 Ноя 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Ноя 2016)

*VAGABOND*  (VALS)   de  music: *Pasguale De  Rosa *


----------



## vk2007 (22 Ноя 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (24 Ноя 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (29 Ноя 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Ноя 2016)

*Дополнение  к сообщению №213 от 29-11-2016 автора: soundmaster310 * снимает ноты для своей игры с полных  аудио  в формате mp3,дополняю данную тему  активной ссылкой    http://mp3top.online/mp3/carlo-venturi.html   на   бесплатный сайт:    (( Mp3Top,online p3 )) ,  где и можно предварительно прослушать и при надобности  -  скачать полноценные плюса композитора *Carlo Venturi*. и  данный вальс *Iselle*(полный плюс)мною скачан именно с этого ресурса.Перед каждым скачиванием произведения - надо вводить предлагаемый сайтом Вам *код проверки*.Удачи Вам Василий.С уважением   -  Kosthenko/


----------



## vk2007 (3 Дек 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Дек 2016)

*Parigi di Notte * (valzer)  music di: *M.Venturi*


----------



## vk2007 (11 Дек 2016)

Удалено


----------



## vasnaum (12 Дек 2016)

]Выкладываю 25 интересных французских вальсов. Играйте и наслаждайтесь!


----------



## vk2007 (17 Дек 2016)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Дек 2016)

*Sotto Le Stelle* ( valzer)  автор:  *M.Venturi*


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Янв 2017)

*Cicerone* (valzer) musica di* Piero Brolli, L.Gallia*


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Янв 2017)

*25 вальсов  Andre Loppe*  в соавторстве с другими композиторами.


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Янв 2017)

Urkesha () писал:Kosthenko писал:  *Sotto Le Stelle* ( valzer)  автор:  *M.Venturi*

Игорь,добрый вечер! Спасибо за вальс, но мне показывает, что вторая страница от другого произведения. Нельзя ли проверить и выложить ещё раз. Спасибо!              *Мой ответ:  *          Здравствуйте.уважаемый Юрий Николаевич! Красивый вальс,спору нет.Я нашел первоистоки ,посмотрите эти 2 как-бы убедительных файла.Первичное сканирование 1и2 страниц авторами и потом переформат в Pdf/А вообще напишите мне на ((  [email protected])),я Вам в черновиках написал подробный ответ, мне  здесь не удобно расписывать существ.проблемы.С уважением  - Коsthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Янв 2017)

Kosthenko () писал:  *Cicerone* (valzer) musica di* Piero Brolli, L.Gallia*

Дополнение к моему сообщ.№223 от3-01-2016этого -же раздела: В ютюбе можно посмотреть прекрасное исполнение замечательного великого итальянского маэстро  *Pietro  BROLLI. он охотно поделился многими своими трудами просто и  бесплатно.Он  публикуется на итал.муз.из-стве СARAMBA/  -* пишет  довольно приятную музыку к кинофильмам.                                                  *CORSARO*  (valzer)     Musica di:  * P. BROLLI - D. BALLESTRI*


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Янв 2017)

*MISTER FOX*  (Fox trot)    music: *Elio Giobbi,Franco Trevisani*


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Янв 2017)

По просьбе пользователя:   *vasnaum*.  *MARGOT*  (Valzer)   music: * R.AMBROGINI*


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Янв 2017)

Дополнение к сообщению №229 от 25-01 2017г. По просьбе пользователя:   *vasnaum*.       В zip(e) запаковано11 произвед.(формат Pdf,1(+).1midi))Итальянского  композитора  *R.Ambrogini   *и в этом-же разделе есть мелодия выход.дня Кумбия этого-же автора R/Ambrogini,пожалуйста сообщ.№72 от15-03-2015г. страница5,переход по ссылке  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5118-page-5.html    ,  скачайте самостоятельно.  
C  уважением  -   Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Фев 2017)

*NOTTE A PARIGI*  (Valzer Musette)  musica di: *G. RUFFOLO*
(примечание: из Nev публикаций 2017г.в архиве полный к-т:+.-.midi,Pdf))


----------



## vk2007 (27 Фев 2017)

Удалено


----------



## Andrey Z. (27 Фев 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> День добрый. А есть полный плюс "Sivigliana"?


MP3


----------



## soundmaster310 (1 Мар 2017)

Доброй ночи, друзья. На просторах многоуважаемого форума, кажется, в теме минусовок, находил вальс "Tourniquet", был фрагментик плюса и минус. УМОЛЯЮ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, дайте полный плюс! Минус представляю вашему вниманию.


----------



## vk2007 (9 Мар 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (13 Мар 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (15 Мар 2017)

Удалено


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Мар 2017)

Вечер добрый, друзья. Даю комплект: плюс и демо-фрагмент минуса. "Comment ca va". За полной версией минуса обращаемся на [email protected] Стоимость 1000 руб. Реквизиты в переписке.


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Мар 2017)

Вечер добрый, друзья. Ещё одна версия минуса "Snoopi", думаю, тоже будет многим интересна. Сделал из мидюхи, выложенной здесь же. На некоторых миди-треках заменил голоса, в общем, чуть облагородил.


----------



## vk2007 (21 Мар 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vev (22 Мар 2017)

vlabelous (22.03.2017, 09:57) писал:


> Сегодня день рождения у Костенко И.  Давайте поздравим и пожелаем ему здоровья и хорошего настроения!


Целиком и полностью!

Игорь! Всех благ и сбычи всех мечт


----------



## soundmaster310 (22 Мар 2017)

Присоединяюсь к сказанному. Крепкого здоровья, счастья, благополучия, (и духовного, и материального), в общем, всего самого доброго, что можно только пожелать.


----------



## vk2007 (22 Мар 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (22 Мар 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (22 Мар 2017)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Апр 2017)

*PARADIS BLEU*   (valzer)    автор: *С.CAVAZZA*


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Апр 2017)

*R O G E R*  (swing )      musica di:  *VALTERCAR*


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Май 2017)

*SUPERBALLO* (valse musette)       musica di: *A.ARVASIA*


----------



## Kosthenko (8 Май 2017)

(+) MP3  Ориг.исполнение(полное) R.Benelli,на видео - исполнение Mauro Carra/


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Май 2017)

Выкладываю:  *Ехали цыгане файл* в формате  *midi*(Zip)  к  сообщению №1 от 13-05-2017(тема Ех.цыг.) или переход по ссылке нашего форума:   http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-7362.html#post48963   для пользователя  roman222 .         С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (22 Май 2017)

*Provideycia * (tango)   music:* Philippe Bredif*


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Май 2017)

*DOLCE LUNA* (Beguine)  music di:* L.POLI  -  M.BERGETTI  -  M.ZANONI*


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Май 2017)

*CARNAVALE* (Lat.calypso-jazz) music di:* RENZO RUGGIERI *                  ОЗНАКОМИТ.  CСЫЛКА В ЮТЮБЕ:   https://youtu.be/X3r5vcFq3Nw          Примечание:материал выложен чисто в ознакомительно-учебных и познавательных целях для пользователей  нашего форума и без права перепубликаций на других интернет ресурсах.


----------



## Andrey Z. (28 Май 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> *CARNAVALE*


Mario D'Amario plays "Carnevale"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROf38xXKl6c


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Июн 2017)

*Il barbiere di Borgogna * valzer Musica di: *A. Catarsi*
*Примечание*: Дополнение(раздел Ноты миди демо)  к сообщ.№135  стр.9  от 6-08-2016    (CARMEN (CHA CHA CHA) автор: E. Ballotta)),переход по ссылке:                    ( (  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5118-page-9.html ))   и  к  сообщ.№166 стр.12 от 23-09-2016,  ( Полный плюс,Carmen (ча-ча-ча),автор публ.arangi...  переход по ссылке:                                        (( http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5118-page-12.html ))                   С уважением  -   Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (8 Июл 2017)

*NOSTALGIA * (valser) Musica:* C. Ranalli - M. Mariani - A. Redini*


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Июл 2017)

Дополнение к сообщению   №271 от 18-07-2017                                                                      *SOGNANDO  PARIGI* (Valzer muzette) music de: *S.ROSSI  *


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Июл 2017)

*CUORE E FISARMONICA* (valzer)  music di: *G.STOK - DE MARCO*


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Авг 2017)

*MORETTINO*  (valser)  musicа di:  *S. PIVA - S. SCAGLIA*


----------



## vk2007 (9 Авг 2017)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Авг 2017)

*PARISINNE* ( valzer-musette)    musica di:*  M.CONVERSO - M.PACCHIANO*


----------



## vk2007 (21 Авг 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (22 Авг 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (22 Авг 2017)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Авг 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые,коллеги! Я вчера в ютюбе просмотрел видео Сергея Антонович и Володи Бутусова   -    аккордина и баянина,
   вот ссылка для просмотра:  https://youtu.be/leJO1qkNq3w    и  конечно хочеться пожелать больших творческих успехов в достижении заново изготовленных довольно интересных солирующих инструментов  и под соотвествующий репертуар и как можно скорее получить  извлечение чарующих звуков,мне кажеться,что Вы на правильном пути  и успех не заставит себя ждать.Я думаю,что и нашим пользователям  и поклонникам раздела:*ноты - миди - демо*, маттериал будет интересен и  полезен.Я в свою очередь хочу в приводимом своем видео дополнить познания наших пользователей еще одним  кнопочным миди инструментом,который популярен в Латинской Америке,это не  реклама( видео 2012год),а чисто познавательный материал,надеюсь для тех кто это увидет  -   будет интересно.а желающим подражать  Jo?o C?sar Santos, то  я повзаимствовал простенькие нотки у них, а на сайте у  Петера Григорова нашелся довольно приличный вариант его-же аранжировки.Я все заархивировал,все найдете скачая  файл в zip/.В заключении хочу отметить,что у Володи Бутусова на полках такого изделия я не нашел,поэтому дополняю,виртуально.Реально:    -  здоровья   и успешной  реализации   всех Ваших добрых начинаний во всех делах.
На кнопочном миди инструменте звучит замечательный вальсок из далеких 60-х годов * Valsa da Meia Noite * и как мне кажеться аранж.Петера Григорова ,наиболее  близка.Приятного просмотра и подражания.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## vk2007 (28 Авг 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Авг 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (1 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (7 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (7 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Сен 2017)

A  MEDIA  LUZ  ( tango)  music de:  Edgardo Donato


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Сен 2017)

(( Аранж.) композитор  *Игорь Вотрин (* танго ) Tes mensonges ( Ознакомительно и не в комерчес.целях),файл midi /                  С уважением   -  Kosthenko/


----------



## vk2007 (27 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Сен 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (18 Окт 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (19 Окт 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (23 Окт 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (23 Окт 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (30 Окт 2017)

Удалено


----------



## A.Hoffmann (30 Окт 2017)

____


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Ноя 2017)

Уважаемые коллеги! Многие искали  этот вальс.Пожалуйста, для всех бесплатно и без всяких почт и всегда всем можно скачать.                                                                             *PIGALLE *  (valser) music: *GEORGES ULMER *     Arang: *FRANC  MAROCCO*


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Ноя 2017)

A.Hoffmann () писал:Mein E-Mail ,Igor: [email protected]
Alles Gute !!                                                  Ответ к сообщен  №№302 от30-10-2017 и №307 3-11-2017.Раздел: Ноты, миди, демо.                      Hallo! bitte, Aleх, hier: TEA FOR TWO Musik: VINCENT YOUMANS aufrichtig-Kosthenko /Перевод Здравствуйте,Алех!Пожалуйста,есть вот и такой у меня(у нас) Чай  Для Двоих: * TEA FOR TWO * music:  VINCENT YOUMANS                          C  уважением   -           Kosthenko/


----------



## A.Hoffmann (11 Ноя 2017)

файлы


----------



## Y.P. (12 Ноя 2017)

Рукописный текст заменил на печатный, для лучшего восприятия.


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Ноя 2017)




----------



## Y.P. (13 Ноя 2017)

Kosthenko (13.11.2017, 12:03) писал:


> я Вам сегодня на Вашу почту((  [email protected]  )) отправил рукопис.вариант вальса   LA  SAVOUREUSE  (авторы: SANDRINE TARAYRE, ERIC  BOOUVELLE)


Выполняю свое обещание и выкладываю вальс LA SAVOUREUSE переписанный с рукописи.
Почему-то басовое обозначение написано в джазовом стиле. Все, что было в рукописи - отображено и в новом варианте. 

https://youtu.be/xtxBTVbCiaE


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Ноя 2017)

Y.P. Юрий,здравствуйте! Спасибо за оперативный набор и качество.Народ оценит.          C уважением - Kosthenko/



                                                    *Le PASO du TORERO*  paso-doble  авторы: *SANDRINE TARAYRE, ERIC  BOOUVELLE *


----------



## vk2007 (24 Ноя 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (3 Дек 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (11 Дек 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (11 Дек 2017)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Дек 2017)

*Aranhues     H.Rodrigo* -  файл midi                                                   Дополнение к  сообщ. №1 от 6-07-2017,пользователь  *Дмитрий*,тема: ( *Ищу ноты Хоакин Родриго - концерт "АРАНХУЭС" Адажио *), переход по актив. ссылке: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/noti/topic-7403.html                  С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Дек 2017)

* ** Jo Privat* - (valse) *Allez, Glissez *


----------



## Kosthenko (20 Дек 2017)

*



RICORDANDO PAPA' *(polka),*Carlo Venturi *(памяти композитора(12-06-1943г.  -  16-12-1986г.))


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Дек 2017)

*GUANDO  LAMOR  SEVUELVERA*  (Cumbia)  music de: *С.LAMBERTI*


----------



## vk2007 (21 Дек 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (27 Дек 2017)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (27 Дек 2017)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Дек 2017)

*MUSETTE  A  PARIS*  (valser musette)  music  de: *C.MARIANNI,M.MARIANNI*


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Янв 2018)

*CARNAVAL LATINO *  ( автор не известен )


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Янв 2018)

*FUEGO PASSIONI*  ( tango )  music de: *ZAPPI-RENALLI-GIENNATEMPO,ZAPPI-DANIELI-PONI*


----------



## Kosthenko (9 Янв 2018)

*SALTIMBANCA* (polca)  music de: *S.PIVA-S.SCAGLIA*


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Янв 2018)

*MON  AMOUR*   ( valser  lento )   music di:  *GUALDI - MARIANI - LAMBERTINI*


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Янв 2018)

*JE  VIENDRAIS DANS TA RUMBA* (rumba) musigue de:  *PHILIPPE  BREDIF*
                                                                                     Пользователям и любителям для  cамостоятельного творчества и выбора: у  композитора  P.Bredif(ссылка(txt)  в zip) все произведения(разнообраз.жанра),а также нотки(в Pdf) и (+)mp3 - бесплатно,ну  и невероятно очень много.Платные только (-)mp3 к этим работам,но это  там отдельно,по своему усмотрению.                    C уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Янв 2018)

*Emmanell* (мелодия из кинофильма)    muzic de:*PIERRE BACHELET  + Fransis Lai*


----------



## vk2007 (22 Янв 2018)

Удалено.


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Янв 2018)

*DARK   EYES*   (Oчи  черные, романс)  arr: * CHARLES   MAGNATE*
     (ознакомительно,в учебных целях)


----------



## vk2007 (30 Янв 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (7 Фев 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (2 Мар 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (2 Мар 2018)

Удалено


----------



## soundmaster310 (12 Мар 2018)

Вечер добрый, друзья. Нужен минус вот этого вальса. Очень буду благодарен.


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Мар 2018)

*MONTMARTRE* valse music de:*Luigi Ratti *


----------



## vk2007 (28 Мар 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (28 Мар 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (3 Апр 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (3 Апр 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (12 Апр 2018)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Апр 2018)

*Maradona* tango  music de: *Maurice Larcange* &amp; *Lydie Kotala *


----------



## vk2007 (25 Апр 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (8 Май 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (15 Май 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (15 Май 2018)

Удалено


----------



## Andrey Z. (16 Май 2018)

Андрей Остапенко
Quando-quando
http://www.midi.ru/song/121643/


----------



## Andrey Z. (18 Май 2018)

arangi


----------



## Andrey Z. (18 Май 2018)

____


----------



## vk2007 (1 Июн 2018)

Удалено


----------



## vk2007 (1 Июн 2018)

Удалено


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Июн 2018)

*Petar Ralchev *- Solo,



* Valse de musette*


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Июл 2018)

*GRAN VALZER * (valzer)  musica de: *W.Giannarelli - L.Pierelli - M.Caligaris - P.Lucidi - O.Codazzi *


----------



## Andrey Z. (12 Авг 2018)

Летящие листья (А. Фоссен) Аранжировка - А. Звезденков


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Авг 2018)

*KIZOMBADA* kizomba muzica di:*M.Topo,D.Desideri,P.Bertoli,A.Contini*


----------



## Kosthenko (9 Сен 2018)

*CUMBIASITA *(cumbia)* *Musica di* G. Spinelli - W. Giannarelli - M. Putzu-L.Pietrelli                                                     *Коментарий:   Уважаемые коллеги,замечательный молодой итальянский исполнитель и композитор Giuseppe Spinelli смело рискнул  импровизировать общеизвестное  и знаменитое танго  La Cumparsite Matos(а) Rodriguez.в итоге  - данная тема в произведении прошла  изменения  в жанре от марша,через танго к кумбии,взгляните, прослушайте что у него  в итоге получилось,на Ваш суд...   С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## Andrey Z. (9 Сен 2018)

arangi писал:


> Kosthenko писал:


Вот тоже намедни (к своему дню рождения) набросал
А. Звезденков - Песенка о капитане (экспромт на тему И. Дунаевского)


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Сен 2018)

В дополнение к сообщ.№389 от 9-09-2018 стр.26, темы(НОТЫ-МИДИ- ДЕМО): *TICO CUMBIA* (cumbia)  musica* *:* G. Spinelli - A. Caruso-D.Helfi*


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Сен 2018)

*REMI * (VALSER) MUSIC DE: *G.SPINELLI - M.RESTELLI*


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Сен 2018)

*PARIGINO* cumbia(swing) musica di: *GIUSEPPE SILVERSTINI*


----------



## Kosthenko (20 Сен 2018)

Уважаемые,коллеги!Произведение Theme From Paradise( Райская мелодия) автор Fausto Papetti опубликовано мною- (итал.вариант с (-,+demo,Pdf)еще в 2014 году в разделе МИНУСОВОК сообщение№ 895 от 30-12 2014г. страница 60. и вот ссылка для просмотра и перехода:                                                     http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-60.html          В разделе ноты миди демо дополняю свою публикацию 2014года файлом midi,(-)mp3  и более точными и близкими нотками в формате Pdf(alt-sax), к исполнению F.Papetti,одним словом - Вам судить и приятного исполнения.С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Сен 2018)

*MERENDERO* argentino tango musica de: *VALTECAR*


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Сен 2018)

Сumbia SEMANA music de: FITO OLIVARES


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Сен 2018)

*INCANTEVOLE* beguine music de: *LUIGI GUIERRA*


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Сен 2018)

Если Игорь не против, добавлю полный плюс:


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Окт 2018)

*La Bal A DO* valse music de: *Daniel Gatineau*


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Окт 2018)

*STILE  LIBERO * valser  music de:* L. BURAN*


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Окт 2018)

Два сборничка издательской редакции Paul Besuscher.многие произведения у нас на форуме выложены в различных разделах,надеюсь ,что данный материал всегда  актуален   и найдет свою аудиторию.
                                                                                                                               Примечание: для просмотра моих скрин - тов: - кликнуть 1 раз прямо по изображению и оно увеличиться и будет доступно для просмотра.Закрытие,как обычно - клик через крестик в правом верх. углу снимка(скрин-та).


----------



## Kosthenko (8 Дек 2018)

* BEAUX PARIS*  (valse)  music die: Вernardi,A.Grosso,M.Carchen.


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Дек 2018)

На предстоящих новогодних каникулах ( 2019г.) может быть кому будет интересно ознакомиться  и повзаимствовать для своего репертуара из данного сборника(25 произвед.в Pdf (23 (+)demo mp3,25  ( -) mp3).жанр:танго.вальс.полька,мазур...тарант.) музыка автора R.Rinaldi(итал.муз.из-ва Novalis)
                                                            Примечание:В папке (+zip Demo)  по тех.причинам мною удалены 2 неоткрывшиеся файла,но в этом трагедии нет,минуса открываються все.Плюса со сборника опубликованы на половину  познавательно - ознакомит. для дeмо прослушивания,остальные можно прослушать самостоятельно скачав папку (+)Demo mp3 Zip,дело все в сложности данной публикации из-за большого обьема,но  сборка довольно интересна. на мой взгляд. для  наших пользователей начинающих играть под минус.Приятного исполнения!Всех с наступающими новогодними праздниками!!С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Фев 2019)

ACCORDEONIST (Latin) musica di: R. AMBROGINI - P. BAGNASCO - S.GRIMALDI


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Фев 2019)

*EL TIMBALERA * bajon music di: *N.MONICA*


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Фев 2019)

Cборник нот *ACCORDEON FACILE *№2 редакция *PAUL BEUSCHER*


----------



## Andrey Z. (15 Май 2020)

Музыка из серии "То, что я хотел сыграть, но не сыграю никогда" 

Le_Caprice


Le caprice Авторское - Джаз



Zмееед


Zмееед Авторское - Джаз


в "моём" варианте я заменил флейту на баянчик.

Играй, гармонь!


Играй, гармонь! Авторское - Совместная работа



Творчество Святослава Стрельникова всегда заряжает надеждой и оптимизмом...


----------



## ivankarpovich (15 Май 2020)

Замечательно, я с Вашего позволения выложу ноты Играй ,гармонь!


----------



## Andrey Z. (16 Май 2020)

Б.Тихонов - Весенний вальс Инструментальная музыка


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Май 2020)

Ноты Весеннего вальса, второй вариант с миди


----------



## Andrey Z. (29 Июн 2020)

В. Гридин - Ехал казак за Дунай


Ехал казак за Дунай (обр. В. Гридин) Инструментальная музыка


----------



## Andrey Z. (1 Июл 2020)

Весенний вальс - Голоса для этого состава. Партитура.+ моя переделка партии кларнета в удобную (родную) тональность.


----------



## Andrey Z. (1 Авг 2020)

Вальс Домино - музыка Л. Феррари, обработка В. Ковтун
Вальс Домино (обр. В. Ковтун) Знаменитые


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Авг 2020)

*СHIMERA * valzer musica di : *CARLO VENTURI*


----------



## Andrey Z. (21 Авг 2020)

В архиве нет midi файла. Есть с расширением not


----------



## Andrey Z. (21 Авг 2020)

Tico_tico 1972 Знаменитые



На Ютуб


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Авг 2020)

arangi написал(а):


> В архиве нет midi файла. Есть с расширением not


Здравствуйте, arangi! А чем Вам не нравиться в архиве моего сообщения №292 от 13. 08. 2020 файл midi с расширением ( not ) ?


----------



## Andrey Z. (23 Авг 2020)

То, что написал. "not" не есть midi. Миди читают все DAW, нотные редакторы, проигрыватели, синтезаторы и проч. "NOT" только NS и вроде Финал (у меня не установлена на компе ни та, ни другая. Как и ещё у многих) Открыв только там, надо будет экспортировать в миди.


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Авг 2020)

arangi написал(а):


> То, что написал. "not" не есть midi. Миди читают все DAW, нотные редакторы, проигрыватели, синтезаторы и проч. "NOT" только NS и вроде Финал (у меня не установлена на компе ни та, ни другая. Как и ещё у многих) Открыв только там, надо будет экспортировать в миди.


Я об этом и не подумал,посему приношу свои извинения. На будущее буду учитывать этот фактор. По вальсу Chimera. автор Карло Вентури ( сообщен. № 292 от 13 - 08 - 2020 ) , я тогда дополняю другим midi файлом , без расширения и предлагаю воспользоваться моим простеньким бесплатным проигрывателем midi Notation Playr ,повзаимствован. из итал.midi сайта, он совладает и с расширением "Not "( проигрывает,распечатывает как партитуру,так и отдельный инструмент произведения. плюс копирует итд. ) файлы midi . Предлагаю распаковать архив(вирусов нет - отвечаю),обязательно сохранить копию(для полугод. обновлений на будущее), место на диске С (на рабочем столе ) занимает мизер,не стоит колебаться и думать не о чем. Запустить установку(2-3 секунды) , на рабоч. столе появиться ярлычек : ( 2 скромненькие синие нотки с динамиком). В 7 или 10(Wind) - кликаю правой кнопкой мышки( по любому ярлыку,любого midi файла на своих дисках: С-D или Е) и в открывшемся контекс. меню (ОТКРЫТЬ С ПОМОЩЬЮ) видя ярлык этого мidi проигрывателя, установить птицу.Это даст возможность в дальнейшем и в автомате запускать свои скачанные или созданные midi файлы, именно данным проигрывателем. А своими,раннее установ. программами гигантами пользоваться только тогда , когда это действительно нужно.Интерфейс проигрывателя интуитивно понятен,все как в обычном проигрывателе,Распечатать партитуру или нотки отдельного инструмента(данной партитуры) можно открыв окно в самом верхнем ряду проигрывателя (File) и опуститься до 6 позиции ----- (Print.... Ctrl + P), но предварительно перед этим надо определиться,также в верхнем ряду в 7 окне если все оставить как есть ( All Parts ), в переводе вся партитура со всеми инструментами будет напечатана,а если в 7 окошке кликнуть по малень.треугольничку,то там в меню можно выбрать любой заранее определенный в партитуре инструмент, к примеру аккордеон. барабан или флейту итд ., но что-то одно. Одним словом рабочая лошадка приятна и очень полезна в повседневной жизни и проста восвоении и работе,надежна.В 0.5-1 год переустанавливаю из-за того,что все - таки из-за так назван. и накапливающегося инетовского мидийного мусора. Желаю успехов,понравилась Ваша публикация по Ticо . будет время - обязательно отпишусь, впечатляет и самое главное то ,что подьемна для всех у кого она в репертуаре.С уважением - Kosthenko.


----------



## Andrey Z. (5 Сен 2020)

Сергей Сахаров


Сергей Сахаров





Армянский свадебный танец Армянская музыка




Темная ночь Бернес Марк




По миру с аккордеоном Попурри




Мы едем, едем, едем Детские песенки




Посвящается русско-армянской дружбе Любимые песни и мелодии


----------



## Andrey Z. (5 Сен 2020)

Михаил Оберюхтин


Михаил Оберюхтин





Весёлая прогулка Инструментальная музыка




Задорный танец Авторское - Танцевальное




Jazz-vals Katrin Инструментальная музыка




Веселые трубачи В.Дмитриев Инструментальная музыка




А.Полонский-Цветущий май(фокстрот) Инструментальная музыка




Tico_tico 1972 Знаменитые


----------



## Andrey Z. (19 Сен 2020)

Шалахо - Кавказский нар. танец Инструментальная музыка


----------



## Andrey Z. (28 Ноя 2020)

Под небом Парижа (Sous le ciel de Paris) обр. А. Звезденкова
www.midi.ru/song/161023/


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

прости меня


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

Эпика


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

суперламбада


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

волнующая дрожь


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

кумбия танец


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

мечты о луне


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

черная рубашка


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

бум бум


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

кукумбия


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

в настоящее время готовим минус для кумбачиты и фенисы:
для тех кто напишет ноты в пдф, минус в подарок. 
[email protected]


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

моникей


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

танец парижа


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

фантастика


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

Андалузский


----------



## leonidzet (7 Дек 2020)

бачата


----------



## alex66 (25 Янв 2021)

Alexgal написал(а):


> Kosthenko писал:чудесная вещица, спасибо!


Александр! Давно играю этот экспрессивный мюзетт, но минусовкунай ти не могу, живу Израиле, мой скайп Александр Нейман если не трудно добавьте меня и мы пообщаемся, спасибо!


----------



## leonidzet (30 Янв 2021)

leonidzet написал(а):


> в настоящее время готовим минус для кумбачиты и фенисы:
> для тех кто напишет ноты в пдф, минус в подарок.
> [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Мар 2021)

Kosthenko написал(а):


> *CUORE E FISARMONICA* (valzer) music di: *G.STOK - DE MARCO*


 Дополнение по теме аранж. G. STOK * A Рoberto * valser автор : *POBERTO BOILINI,* arang : *G.STOK*( program.Stocchi ) 
Этот аккордеонный вальс родился по идее
РОБЕРТО БОИЛИНИ, который, к сожалению, скончался
в 2017 году.
Роберто вместе со своей женой Ренатой владел магазином музыкальных инструментов в Маранелло (Миссури) и играл на аккордеоне.
Он был очень музыкален и инстинктивен, ему нравилось сочинять танцевальные пьесы.
Будучи близким другом Джиджи Сток , однажды в Маранелло он показал великому Джиджи несколько набросков партитур, «написанных им», который ... посмотрел несколько минут, а затем вернул листы, держа один в руке, со словами:
« Я ПРИНИМАЮ ЭТО ". 
Через несколько недель Сток вернулся в магазин с кассетой Stereo 7, сказав ему: «Послушай» ...
Роберто включил кассетный проигрыватель и, слушая его, не мог поверить своим ушам ... он никогда бы не подумал, что Джиджи Сток может играть, разрабатывать, делать вариации и крутить один из своих мотивов.
Для Роберто это был большой подарок, и до последних нескольких дней, когда он говорил об этом, у него на глазах стояли слезы.
Джиджи Сток тоже был таким !!!
Версия, которую Джиджи Сток записала на кассету Stereo 7, взята из видео, и она также была записана талантливой ДАНИЭЛЬ ДОНАДЕЛЛИ


----------



## saparion (16 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги. Высылаю вам польку "Анна". Снимал с аудио записи...так что не обессудьте, если где-то ни так снял. Пожалуйста пользуйтесь... С уважением Сапар.


----------



## saparion (16 Июн 2021)

Добрый вечер уважаемые коллеги. Высылаю ноты польки Вальтера Лоси - "Анна". Снимал ноты с аудиотрека. Так что строго не судите...Приятного прослушивания. С уваженим Сапар.


----------



## olegoleg1974d (22 Дек 2021)

Kosthenko написал(а):


> Франц.вальс *Boite A Frissons *авторы*:Jo Privat,M.Larcange*, прислан Stefan(Румыния),на мой взгляд - освещена довольно приятная тема,может кому еще тоже понравиться.


Этот вариант поинтереснее,товарищ поделился.Если удастся заполучить в бумажном варианте,выложу в ПДФ.


----------



## olegoleg1974d (27 Июн 2022)




----------



## schurik.2023 (29 Июн 2022)

olegoleg1974d написал(а):


>


Велоколепно !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А поделитесь минусом ,пожалуйста !
[email protected] Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olegoleg1974d (30 Июн 2022)

шурик написал(а):


> Велоколепно !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> А поделитесь минусом ,пожалуйста !
> [email protected] Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!


Пока нет минуса.Но думаю накатать несложную минусовку.Все времени не хватает на плэйбэки(


----------



## olegoleg1974d (2 Июл 2022)

Вот интересная вещица в 11/16.Мидяшку набирал ооочень давно,еще в"железном"секвенсоре.Чисто для ознакомления и понимания размера.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Июл 2022)

Отличное аргентинское танго "Adios Muchachos". Не так заезженное как "Por una cabeza" и попроще в исполнении. Карлос Гардель его тоже исполнял. Пальцы и движения мехом я расписывал для себя, поэтому могут быть не совсем правильными. Увы, я даже ДМШ не осилил до конца. Перекладывал лично я из фортепианного варианта.


----------



## zesar (24 Сен 2022)

*А. На Юн Кин - пьеса-шутка на тему рнп ''пчелочка златая''*


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

WALTER LOSI. Мазурка​​


----------

